# Fussy Puppy - Help Please!



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Saydee is 17 weeks old and a smart smart girl. I'm so proud of all the things she's learned and she's a delightful little pup. However, we have an ongoing issue that is *driving me to the loony bin*:

Saydee comes with me to my home office/attached warehouse during the day. We go in and out from the office to the warehouse quite a bit. I put her on a leash when we are in the w/h and she has a little play area set up. Inside, we have toys galore, and a comfy doggie bed.

Saydee whines all morning long. She hates it when I am working. She never lets up. Right now, as I type, she is at the gate (there's a potty jingle bell on it) and she's whimpering and looking at me desperately. If I let her out, she rarely actually goes potty, she just wants out.

This is so hard for me because morning's are really busy workwise and I have phone calls, packaging, emails and much more going on. My mind is so distracted and I find myself stopping and starting over and over again, making sure she potties, etc.

I make an effort every morning before work to give her lots of play time, we do a brush out, and she gets breakfast. She also gets plenty of play time, walks, and cuddles in the afternoon & evening. But the minute I get on the computer in the morning - every morning - she starts the fussssssss. I just don't have time to stop everything play with her, which is all she really wants. It makes me tense all morning, because it's like she's sending out distress signals.

I've tried the ignoring thing. It gets me nowhere. I've tried distracting her with toys, which only causes her to want me even more. The only thing that makes the fussing stop is when she finally falls asleep for a nap around noon. I could put her in her crate, but that seems unfair to keep her in the crate all morning long, and it may start her on a habit of whining in the crate. This has been going on since I brought her home, and I hoped the whining would fade away as she got more comfortable with her environment, but no.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver is the same way. He whines if he's enclosed and can't get to us. As long as he's free, he'll curl up beside one of us, but you probably can't let Saydee loose in the warehouse. One thing we have found is one of the toys that dispenses treats -- it keeps him very busy for quite a while. Maybe that would help Saydee (and you).


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

She is still getting attention so the whining will continue until you give up. The whining is a learned pattern. She whines you come over, or give her something and eventually she gets out. You will have to go back to square one with her. No getting anything until she has been quiet for a short period of time. It can be for just a very shot period of time. Quiet give a treat, quiet give a pat, quiet gets you out. When she whines you might try turning your back to her. Have patience it is harder to un-train a behavior that to train one. Good luck


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> She is still getting attention so the whining will continue until you give up. The whining is a learned pattern. She whines you come over, or give her something and eventually she gets out. You will have to go back to square one with her. No getting anything until she has been quiet for a short period of time. It can be for just a very shot period of time. Quiet give a treat, quiet give a pat, quiet gets you out. When she whines you might try turning your back to her. Have patience it is harder to un-train a behavior that to train one. Good luck


I agree 100%. They do try to train us.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your tips!

Hmmm... I've tried the ignoring (that's been my main method so far) and it's not working, not even a little bit. I set the timer and pretend like I don't hear the whimpers - only letting her out every 20 minutes. However, we end up with potty accidents and the whining still continues... I wonder if *she senses my tension* in the situation and is keying in on it? I'm sure she's got me trained, I just don't see my attempts at "un-training" having any effect at all except giving me an ulcer.

She is loose in my office, and can snuggle up right at my feet if she likes, but I can't let her free in the rest of the house because I can't keep an eye on her. She's only on the leash in the warehouse and usually just for 10 minutes at a time. I forgot to mention that the only thing that keeps her quiet for any period of time is a Kong full of frozen food and that only lasts about 15 minutes.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

how long is this work period? I don' t think there is anything wrong with crating her and leaving her if you will be back in four hours or less and what you don' t hear won't bug you


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

okay also posh has a computer bed right beside me as I work would this work for you? Posh always stays within eyeshot of mama!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Amy
You're probably right. Crating her might be the only solution, at least for now. I guess I had this little fantasy that she could stay with me and that she'd be happier with me in my office than alone in the crate, but it's just not working out very well... 

She has a nice fluffy doggie bed right under my desk and sleeps on it once she's worn herself out from whining...

What's weird is that she's only fussy in the morning. Afternoon time is fine. She hangs out, chills in her bed, plays with toys and seems happy. It's just the morning's that she's soooo demanding!

What do you think about me saying "Shh!" to her when she fusses? I haven't done that yet, but I wonder if that's what Cesar Milan would do? 
(I love Cesar)


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero whined for a while also. I would say "quite" in a normal voice without looking at him because I didn't want him to think he was getting my attention. If he started back I would shake an empty coke can with a few pennies inside..then say "quite". He learned what quite meant. I think one thing that is important is that you don't look at them or go to them. They have to learn what they are doing does not get them anything!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I "heart" Cesar!!! I think it would definitely be okay to give a Cesar "shhh" and no more attention than that!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Cicero whined for a while also. I would say "quite" in a normal voice without looking at him because I didn't want him to think he was getting my attention. If he started back I would shake an empty coke can with a few pennies inside..then say "quite". He learned what quite meant. I think one thing that is important is that you don't look at them or go to them. They have to learn what they are doing does not get them anything!!


*Thank you Amy and LuvCicero*
I think I will try it. I'm going to say "Quiet!" and have a can full of pennies for back up. I was trying to stick to my guns with the ignoring, but it's clearly not working. My former dogs learned what "quiet" meant, I guess I just need to teach Saydee!

I appreciate the feedback. I'll start tomorrow. Right now, she's sweetly sleeping at my feet with her warm face resting on my cold foot. 
Little devil! Wish me luck...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo always hated being confined during the day when I was home. He was fine if he could be right near me. Of course the other solution would be to get another so they could play with each other and wear each other out. Works for my boys -- most of the time. However, to this day, occasionally they will bark or whine at my feet while I'm working (or playing here) on the computer. At those times I'll say "shush" without looking at them at all. Only when they are very persistent will I let them out and then get back to work.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Geri
That's the thing. She *is* right next to me, but it's not enough. It's hard to tell when the whimper is just a whimper and when it's an actual *potty* whimper, so I'm on edge the whole time. I'm going to take the ignoring a step further and do what you and a few others have suggested and give her a brief SHHH! and see if that works. Thanks so much!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

It sounds like your dog has gotten constant attention from day one. You have to get away from them for awhile a little at a time. There is nothing wrong with crating a dog for short periods. Kongs are good to amuse them for good long periods if you make them challenging.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Saydee's sick today:
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6048&page=2
(Scroll down about halfway down the page to see pics)
I'll take whining over sick any day uke:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Angela

*WOW!* I think you hit the nail on the head. I always felt like she needed more mental stimulation. Her whining seems like she's telling me she's bored! She figured out at 9 weeks of age how to make squeaker toys squeak and would pound them with her nose non-stop. Then a week after I stocked up on squeak toys she moved on, as if to say "*Oh, I've already mastered that one*."

Saydee will literally play all the time if given the tools. She interacts with me and other family members, but she also plays for long lengths of time with toys. We get her little toddler toys and she figures out how to pull one arm and make it squeak, pull another leg and make it jitter. It's fun to get her interesting educational toys because I know how much she will enjoy them and the use she will get out of them.

She thrives on any kind of game we can come up with, and during puppy kindergarten she would light up at any chance to go throught the tunnel, walk through ladder rungs, etc. She loves to play with other dogs and I wish she had more dog friends her size to play with. She knows sit, stay and those kind of basics. Sometimes we play fetch with a small tennis ball or rope and she's 90% consistent on bringing it back and dropping it to play again.

All said and done, *I'd love any suggestions you have for new tricks, etc.* I'd like to eventually do agility with her because she seems to crave that type of experience. I could use some help giving this girl the "education" she seems to require. I've never had such a gregarious little dog. She really is smart and oh boy is she a busybody!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maya, Saydee sounds like a joy. I agree with the advice you have been told. The crate sounds like a plan. But I also just wanted to say-- she is still so so young...a lot of this will resolve as she gets older...which I say so you don't get ulcers. You still need to let her know that she can't demand attention...the the world is still new to her... she'll learn.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Saydee? Naughty? :biggrin1:

Thanks for the link. We looked on YouTube last night and found out how to teach rollover and shake and started practicing. Thanks for the link!


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

SaydeeMomma said:


> Amy
> ....I wonder if that's what Cesar Milan would do?
> (I love Cesar)


I am an avid 'Dog Whisperer' fan. I believe Cesar would recommend that you walk, walk, walk your fussy pup for at least 20 minutes first thing in the morning, and/or just before you get to work. Basically tire her out. That is probably why she is content in the afternoon....she is ready for a nap.
Why don't you try that for a few days.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cant believe I just came upon this thread as I was just going to post a new one. I sort of have the same problem with Logan, but it seems that his whining is his way of communicating with me. But I am finding that he is "communicating" WAY too much for my taste! 
I never ever allowed any of my kids to whine, and now I cannot believe that I have a dog that whines. He does it when he sees something outside, when he hears his sister boofing for dinner, and sometimes when he is just sitting there calmly next to me. I am so tired of hearing whining! 
He does NOT whine for food, or to go out or for anything he needs, he just whines!!!! Help!!!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Elaina
I agree with you (and Cesar!) that walking is really a great tool. Unfortunately, Saydee's struggling with the leash right now, so walks are still short jaunts, not really providing the expelling of energy needed. However, Saydee gets tons of exercise. We do alot of racing around the backyard, and Saydee's favorite running game is playing fetch.

Angela
Saydee just graduated from puppy kindergarten last night! She got a doggie diploma We'd been working on tricks for the graduation ceremony, and she pulled off shake and rollover, back to back, so I was pretty darn proud. The whole family is now getting involved in looking up new tricks on YouTube and debating on what to teach Saydee next.

Eventually we'd like to train Saydee to do more mentally. Possibly rally agility, or another form of obedience. We realize now more than ever how important mental stimulation is, so thank you for the tips.

She's been a bit better about the whining lately, although by no means has it stopped completely. One of the first morning's after my initial post, I did the "QUIET!" thing and didn't make any eye contact. It seemed to help. She still fusses, but when I SHH! or QUIET! her she tends to let up.

I've also been crating her for short periods in the mornings, allowing me a break to get work done. I used to only crate her during the day if she was sleepy or if I had to leave. Now I'm using it more as a tool to curb the whining. I'll be sure to check back in and update later.


----------

